# Bellator Fighting Championships signs Russian Mikhail Malyutin



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> Thirty-year-old Mikhail Malyutin (21-9 MMA, 0-0 BFC) is the latest addition to the Bellator Fighting Championships roster.
> 
> MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) has confirmed with sources close to the promotion that the K Dojo lightweight has agreed to terms with Bellator and could compete in a non-tourney bout in the promotion's current sixth season.
> 
> ...


MMAJunkie


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Don't know much about him other than the fact that he was scheduled to face an Estonian fighter but had to pull out.


----------

